# Formattage DOS



## PowerMike (26 Mai 2000)

L'option d'initialisation des disques au format DOS a disparu.
Je suis actuellement sous 9.0.4.
Aidez moi


----------



## szamcha (26 Mai 2000)

Tu n'aurais pas coché l'option finder Simplifié ? ou enlever le tableau de bord Echange de fichier ?


----------



## PowerMike (27 Mai 2000)

Non non pourtant


----------



## mchillier (31 Mai 2000)

prendre un utilitaire disque comme HDT ou Syquest
ouvrir les partitions et effacer une ou deux partitions
ensuite, en reformatant le disque l'option DOS est alors possible


----------



## PowerMike (31 Mai 2000)

J'ai déjà essayé mais, marche toujours pas.


----------



## mchillier (4 Juin 2000)

Je confirme et j'ai de nouveau essayé
Le disque était formatté MacOs standard
Seule possibilité MacOs HFS+
Je prend HDT 3.0 et j'ouvre les partitions
J'efface toutes les partitions qui peuvent être effacées
Je redémarre la machine et alors elle me demande comment faire avec ce disque illisible.
Les trois possibilités sont alors présentent,
Dos-HFS standart-HFS+
Salutations


----------

